# Samsung CL-21Z50MQ chasis K16C efecto de cojin



## celtronics2011 (Mar 18, 2017)

Buenas noches el tv samsung CL-21Z50MQ chasis K16C
quedo con imagen efecto de cojin como  solucionar esta falla.
Entrar a modo de servicio
ya le he reset la eeprom
K16C
POWER ,MUTE, 1, 8, 2, POWER, entrara
trato de modificar los valores como indica el manual
pero sigo con el efecto cojin
que valores devo de modificar
acabo de ensayar reemplazado la memoria A51DC por 24c16 en blanco
sin exito alguno
ruego de su ayuda no se que hacer
saludos
Para mejorar o reparar la falla a donde deveria entrar ?













https://elektrotanya.com/samsung_cl21z50mq3xxao_chassis_k16c_n_valiant.pdf/download.html



chasis


----------



## celtronics2011 (Mar 19, 2017)

Buenos dias  alguien podra compartir el  dato de la memoria eeprom para porder grabar en una memoria virgen
saludos


----------



## orlamarilla (Mar 20, 2017)

Hola. eso suena más a la parte del circuito que se encarga de la correción este- oeste. No me acuerdo mucho, pero lleva capacitores y bobinas alimentado por un bobinado del flyback. Fijate en el diagrama

Eso no se ajusta desde el sofware, yo tuve problema con una tv que se quemo el flyback y alponer un reemplazo que no contaba con ese bobinado me hacia ese efecto.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 20, 2017)

Buenas, coincido con orlamarilla, parece problema "fisico" no de software o ajuste.
Viendo la foto y suponiendo que sea del aparato, pienso que quizás quede alguna pista por sanear. Además esas rajas-fisuras están en la zona sospechosa.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 20, 2017)

No ves el chasis roto ?


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 20, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No ves el chasis roto ?
> 
> 
> http://static.yoreparo.com/imagenes/subidas/CHASIS.png



Pues... solo un poquito  apuesto que la falla no esta alli


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## orlamarilla (Mar 25, 2017)

http://tv.yoreparo.com/reparacion_d...circuito-de-correcion-esteoeste-t1120002.html puede que aquí lo entiendas mejor


----------



## moonwalker (Mar 25, 2017)

particularmente me he topado con este tipo de falla y mayormente no se encuentra en el software (ajuste de memoria Eprom) sino en el Circuito corrector este-oeste constituido en estos modelos por un transistor tipo Mosfet el cual es el corazón de dicho circuito; Deben verificarse las resistencias (usa si mal no recuerda resistencias de precisión) las cuales polarizan a este transistor pero también los condensadores de acople de alto voltaje (y no está  demás los del resto del área horizontal) deben ser chequeados para descartar cualquier problema en sus capacitancias; Los diodos correctores que se usan allí  en esa circuiteria también podrían ser causantes de esos sintomas así que deben ser tomados en cuenta.


----------

